# What's your occupation?



## bobcat_fisherman

I'm sure its been on here before but the search didn't find it. What does everyone do for a living? It's always good to know people in the same industries that enjoy fishing and outdoors.

I work for a private company that buys and sells railroad assets (locomotives, railcars, MOW equipment, construction equipment, etc.)


----------



## Chongo

I sell insurance, commercial insurance. If your company or the company you work for needs insurance I can handle it.


----------



## OG Donkey

I run a Wealth Mgmt Company...(do personal finance, IRAs, 401k plans...)


----------



## mustangeric

I sell run the internet dept. at classic auto group Galveston. We sell GMC, chevy, Cadillac, buick, honda, toyota, scion, and ford. As always let me know if i can help any of you.


----------



## tom1008

I inspect homes for insurance companies.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Full time gigolo


----------



## saltwatercowboy

rig welder


----------



## sotexhookset

Blue collar SW3P/dirt guy.


----------



## Coil life 86

Workover/Completions supervisor in the oilfield. And it's boom town now a days kmon


----------



## Thepartsguy50

~~~boat parts guy


----------



## Tall1

Underwear model for Dollar General


----------



## Slim-N-None

I guess you could call me a fully grown kindergartner, because I get to color just about every day. Other then that, I'm a full time petra gremlin chaser. If you know petra, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## HTownBoi281

Senior CNC Programmer by day and Batman by night!!


----------



## V-Bottom

Govt. / State Check collector


----------



## golffisherbob

Pipeline Control Supervisor


----------



## jeeptex

Drill Fluid Engineer


----------



## Deany45

Oilfield sales (drill pipe)


----------



## rubberducky

Hotshot truck driver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Profish00

Slim-N-None said:


> I guess you could call me a fully grown kindergartner, because I get to color just about every day. .


I do this, also and guess a lot.


----------



## DCAVA

Used car vehicle director for a car dealership in the rio grande valley; or used car desk man!!!---used car dog!!


----------



## JPerkster

Server Operations Manager for a Web Host


----------



## Slim-N-None

Profish00 said:


> I do this, also and guess a lot.


Must be a Geologist? Hahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## SSMinnow

I sell/refurbish point of sale equipment. Touchscreen monitors, printers etc.


----------



## ByGodTx

Da po po!


----------



## PalmsUp

*Coffee roaster*

Legal drug dealer
Coffee and tea to restaurants and retail.
Bright and Early brand

2cool discount code at check out for coffee at cost


----------



## joshzharris

Pipe Designer in the petrochemical industry.


----------



## Yams

Instructional Designer / Developer and Videographer


----------



## Court

Self employed Stainless Steel & Exotic Metals Pipe-Flanges-Fittings-Valves-Plate-Sheet-Bar Stock-Angle & whatever else anyone needs.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle

crane and winch mechanic on a heavy lift barge


----------



## boltmaster

2cool name says it. Own a industrial fastener company in san antonio for the last 22years but Been in the business non stop since summer of 69'


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Retired Project Manager for Software development, Part time photographer.


----------



## bigl

Full time retired.....


----------



## SSST

Supervisor in a Plastics Machine Shop here in Shiner, I'm in charge of our milling dept. Sometimes I wish I could go back to just running parts, a lot less stress!


----------



## POCaddict

I work as a Field Service Specialist for Dish. IE, install Satellite dishes and equipment for TV and Internet. Also pressure wash driveways and sidewalks on the side.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Retired. 17yr. at ARMCO Steel, 30 yr. in outside sales - 15 yr. with healthfood and vitamins and 15 yr. selling lubricants (motor oil, hyd. oil, grease, etc.). Now I help with house work, cooking,driving to the store and doctor and cleanup dog stuff in the back yard every day.


----------



## DannyMac

Retired Coach!


----------



## tgiertz

Business Analyst for The Men's Wearhouse.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Stage manager for rock n roll bands, kind of sucks after 22 years, to much traveling not enough sleep new city or country every other day, never home for long. Have been doing it for so long I don't know any better way to make a living. I wish I could make the same money and stay home.


----------



## Bocephus

Cat Wrangler....and let me tell you, it's hard herding pussy all day !


----------



## bjones2571

O&G attorney


----------



## Txsouthernman81

Autocad drafter at a vessel fabrication shop


----------



## TheExtreme

HSE Manager in the oilfield.


----------



## djwag94

Bocephus said:


> Cat Wrangler....and let me tell you, it's hard herding pussy all day !


Dang Bo, now I've got to clean my screen. LOL


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*Wholesale parts advisor*

Wholesale parts advisor for chrysler,dodge,ram,jeep,gm,buick,cadillac,chevrolet....
If you need parts just call me 281-344-5910 (chris)
finnegan cjd located in rosenberg,tx


----------



## capt. david

Marina Operator/ Restaurant Manager


----------



## mg64

Rancher in Mills county.


----------



## Texican89

Im currently a water plant operator but in two weeks I start my apprenticeship as an electrician.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Lotion Boy for Team Hawaiian Tropic....



















I have very soft hands! :smile:


----------



## Byrdmen

Airbus 320 driver.


----------



## ccamp_fx

Motion picture visual effects. Currently unemployed.


----------



## cadjockey

Mechanical Engineer...industrial machinery design for a day job and try to do just enough consulting work on the side to pay for my fishing & hunting habits.


----------



## RRbohemian

I'm a test engineer for a semiconductor company that makes x86 processors, chipsets and graphics(internal and discrete). I test the BIOS code(when you turn on your laptop or desktop, and before you see anything on the screen the code running is called BIOS). I also work in scripting languages mostly Python for setting up automation testing. Yes, I work in the geek world. :biggrin:


----------



## chickenboy

I make soft plastic lures and name them after chickens.


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Retired Navy Submariner 

and 

Practicing Structural Engineer in San Antonio


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

Commercial Drywall Estimator & Project Manager for a large general contractor


----------



## rookie06

Flip houses.


----------



## cubera

Don't have one.................retired.


----------



## railbird

College professor.


----------



## TripleGrip

retired 14 years from offshore pipe work and home foundation repair.


----------



## texxmark

I'm the mouse at Chuck E Cheese


----------



## Benny

Professional Hunter


----------



## YakAggie

Natural Gas Pipeline Controller


----------



## Fish_On!

Shark diver at the Aquarium.


----------



## Oyster Dog

Diesel fitter.


----------



## Major29

Sales manager for a steel building company

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapeddler

I sell industrial maintenance products and systems. Solvents, Degreasers, Lubricants, Water Treatment, Drain Maintenance, etc.

Collectively we call it soap.

Hence Soapeddler - I peddle soap...


----------



## Dfennen29

Rookie bluewater addict with a flying problem.


----------



## leadweight

I am a Geologist with a major oil and gas company.
And yes, I like to color also......


----------



## MichaelW

Estimator / Project Manager for a sub-contracting firm. But close to retirement.


----------



## coolbeing

Transportation Manager for a pipe company.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I'm a professional skinny water boat operator


----------



## turnemNburnem

I/E Technician


----------



## Row vs Wade

I specialize in the extinguishing of uncontrolled thermal reactions, as well as the care and primary treatment of anatomical and or physiological anomalies that are emergent in a pre-hospital setting.


----------



## shooks

Used auto wholesaler.


----------



## Old River Rat

Husband, Father, Pipeline Controller & small business owner


----------



## kevina1

Sale service and install fuel systems and point of sale networks. Gas stations, commercial, fleet etc..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smgregorek

Organ transplant coordinator for Lifegift


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Process Tech!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Operator out of IBEW Local Union 66 weekdays, **** star on the weekends...


----------



## essayons75

I sell high quality sterile injectable pharmaceuticals; the stuff that nurses put into drip bags when someone is in the hospital for infection, fungus, or undergoing chemotherapy...sadly.

I also build great relationships with customers because I am awesome at storytelling, kind or ironic huh? :spineyes:

Also, retired Army Major, Plans, Operations, and Engineering.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Stationary Engineer by day & po po by night


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

Railroad maintenance and inspection Monday-Thursday. 
Charter captain-Owner operator of Fryfogle Inshore Charters Friday-Sunday.


----------



## LayedBack1

Commercial fleet sales at Davis Chevrolet


----------



## rio frio

59 year old (outside by choice) cat cracker operator...if your scared...say your scared


----------



## baystlth22

Commercial trucks sales International Trucks of Houston


----------



## MNsurf

HVAC Installation Manager 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ByGodTx

smgregorek said:


> Organ transplant coordinator for Lifegift


Got a extra liver laying around football season is coming up.


----------



## Scout177

Wife and I are part time flood claim adjusters. Finally able to quit as catastrophe claims field manager traveling across the country from storm to storm, and work when we want to.


----------



## trodery

Vice President of Sales and Operations for a chemical transportation company (tank trucks)

Www.altomtransport.com


----------



## SafetyMan

Health & Safety manager of nation's largest oil refinery.


----------



## gater

*Job*

I work for my wife at Honey Do Inc......on my days off I am a process operator.....







Gater


----------



## kcbrockett

Supervisor at Sandvik Coromant in Stafford Texas, we make high speed cemented carbide turning, milling and threading inserts.


----------



## Trouthunter

IT and Purchasing supervisor.

TH


----------



## Capt D

Construction Supervisor


----------



## prokat

Mechanical design,prototype machinist and welder, for an analytical company in Austin


----------



## Long Pole

Jay Baker said:


> I'm a professional skinny water boat operator
> 
> View attachment 642605


Looks like a desperado's stuck.


----------



## MikeS2942

Electrical Contractor


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Commercial Real Estate


----------



## rsmith

Full time ole fart trouble maker.


----------



## redexpress

Semi retired oil & gas Rotating Equipment Specialist.
When not working I conduct chemistry experiments...turning alcohol into urine.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Accounting Manager for engineering firm


----------



## Giggy McFlatty

Teacher/Coach (Football and Baseball)


----------



## SaltyCabron

Reg. Ops. Mgr. for Oil & Gas Service Co.


----------



## panhandle_slim

Thought 2cool was full of operators??

Process Operator in a poly unit


----------



## Danny Jansen

Small busiess owner that sells packaging primarialy to produce and citrus shippers in Texas.


----------



## SwayOveride

Utility Forester, if the trees are in or near the electric lines, my guys trim them. Rain, sleet, snow, shine, we are out there.


----------



## icmcumin

Power plant project developer


----------



## Jaysand247

Carpenter. Concrete contractor . With a few custom homes thrown in every year . 1 year of college left and I'm gonna shut the doors on being self employed . Let someone else have all the fun .


----------



## teamcopano1

Rig manager


----------



## Tripletime

High School Teacher


----------



## InfamousJ

Forklift Operator


----------



## Gas Can

Traffic ticket attorney, bail bondsman

www.thetrafficticketman.com


----------



## artys_only

*MFG Manager*

Can you say oil field electronics :doowapsta


----------



## saltwatersensations

InfamousJ said:


> Forklift Operator


I thought you were a carpenter? No? I've seen your work.

http://ana-white.com/users/js


----------



## fishin minnie

I'm a registered nurse)


----------



## R Willis

Pastor


----------



## Blk Jck 224

fishin minnie said:


> I'm a registered nurse)


That's a great occupation! :smile:


----------



## rusty2009

I manager of Johnson Gt Truck Accessories on the Gulf Frwy. If your in need of Truck stuff give me a call or Pm me. We also do a lot of commerical and fleet accessories like commerical campers that are on the Weeks AC repair trucks


----------



## WildCard07

Manager - flatbed/heavy haul trucking


----------



## Realvestor

Real Estate Investor - Buy, Rehab, Rent or Sell


----------



## ydnark

*Occupation- Actively seeking Full Time Employment*

Well...

I am currently unencumbered by the challenges associated with full time employment (unemployed after being laid off last November).

I have held the following positions in manufacturing:
Production Control Supervisor
Assistant Production Manager
Facilities Manager
Director of Operations
Sales Manager
Outside Sales / Application Specialist
LEAN Manufacturing 6S Continuous process improvement Consultant
Independent Manufacturer's Representative

Independent Health Insurance Agent


----------



## Matagorda Mako

Up until yesterday I was a service manager for an rv & tractor dealership. Thinking of starting a mobile rv service. Guess we will see how it goes. I might have to get a real job.
Mike


----------



## landlokt

Commercial/industrial electrician

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robjord

Auto tech and shop owner for 34 years.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

Exploration geophysicist for a major O&G company


----------



## JimmyS

*Occupation*

RETIRED ... Industrial electrician and volunteer Paramedic and Firefighter


----------



## Duke

For 51+ years sold A/C Delco and GM Parts, now retired.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Accountant. Patiently waiting to retire or at least semi-retire.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

I admit I didn't browse through all the pages but I couldn't resist


----------



## Mrtoler

Tolers water well and aerobic septic system service for now... Police academy starts next month so hopefully by this time next year I'm HPD


----------



## ajwoodsman

Master Pipe Layer


----------



## mrau

Byrdmen said:


> Airbus 320 driver.


Never, ever, admit you're an Airbus driver. Because the Airbus actually drives you.

If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going. I drive the Boeing.


----------



## pesqueloco

Own a coded welding & fab shop & lease crew business since 1989 specialize in building oilfield equipment right in the middle of the eagle ford shale


----------



## smooth move

retired boilermaker with a hot shot and welding business.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Well, rumor has it that I'm an electrician. I do have a few master electrician licenses and a Texas electrical contractors license but I have way more fun huntin, fishin and lying about those than electrifying!


----------



## BadBob

anybody heard of cathodic protection? I do that


----------



## Leo

Manage the financial counselors at TCH


----------



## GSMAN

Business/Finance Director in the Aerospace industry. Dreaming about being unemployed and retired in a couple of years! That's the greatest "occupation" of all!!!


----------



## Runway

Project Manager for an Electrical contracting firm by day, just a good ol boy by night.


----------



## wiltray4000

Electronics instructor at a local Houston college. Been teaching since 1975.


----------



## Tortuga

Walmart Greeter.....


----------



## LaddH

Mining and marine construction electrical supervisor. Right now I am riding herd on a crew of Colombian electricians on a port expansion on the Colombian Caribbean coast.
Before that seven years at a coal mine in the interior of Colombia supervising the electrical construction of surface mining equipment and installations.
I am trying to hang it up after December. I have messed around and got too old for this .... stuff. Time for the young Colombian guys to take over. Good luck to them.


----------



## Goldfishboy

Physical therapist by day and master castnet thrower by night.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr

police officer


----------



## fishNwithfish

Disabled vet. Build 747 horizontal stabilators fixin to be jobless. Layoff by the end of august. Anyone knows or has someone hiring in the galveston/texas city area let me know please. Want to move asap

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## KarrMar

Professional amateur fisherman


----------



## LazyL

ILA Longshoreman out of Local1351.


----------



## texcajun

District Lead Engineer for a medical equipment company.


----------



## timbo651

Corporate chef brickhouse


----------



## LILSTUDD

Director of payroll for energy co.


----------



## firelt

Fire Code Plans Examiner


----------



## Backcast

General Dentist


----------



## frank n texas

Retired....

Daughter asked me earlier today 
"What did you do today Dad"?
I replied "Nothing"
She said "That is what your did yesterday and the day before"
I said.."I know..i amnot finished yet"

frank n texas

P.S I did kill a 3.5 ' water moccasin with my flounder gig in the upper toilet
bowl in my bathroom last night...

Took the top off the toilet to see why it would not stop filling up the bottom bowl,,,,Suprise..suprise....:ac550:


----------



## hurricanerob

I'm a business owner which means I am the sales manager, AR & AP manager, payroll manager, janitor, production employee, webmaster, accountant, and every other job that needs to be done on any given day. Its fun but I work harder now than I ever have in my life.


----------



## Bocephus

Really ?....okay...

Production Supervisor for a major chemical company....35 years 

Been a great ride so far !


----------



## mstrelectricman

frank n texas said:


> Retired....
> 
> Daughter asked me earlier today
> "What did you do today Dad"?
> I replied "Nothing"
> She said "That is what your did yesterday and the day before"
> I said.."I know..i amnot finished yet"
> 
> frank n texas
> 
> P.S I did kill a 3.5 ' water moccasin with my flounder gig in the upper toilet
> bowl in my bathroom last night...
> 
> Took the top off the toilet to see why it would not stop filling up the bottom bowl,,,,Suprise..suprise....:ac550:


What tha....!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

part time..ne-er do well, bon vivant, braggart,raconteur, and generally cunning linguist


----------



## mstrelectricman

CoastalOutfitters said:


> part time..ne-er do well, bon vivant, braggart,raconteur, and generally cunning linguist


It's your story,....tell it like you want!
Still don't mean we'll believe.


----------



## Mr. Mario

Industrial maintenance mechanic.


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> Walmart Greeter.....


I'm his relief.


----------



## rubberducky

LazyL said:


> ILA Longshoreman out of Local1351.


My father in law was with ILA 1351 for years before he passed!! Worked down at Barbra's Cut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Wedge

*Retired and working*

Use to run a state prison.....RETIRED.

Now I am a Safety Manager for a concrete construction company. Currently on the Exxon Corporate Campus Project in the Spring/Woodlands area.


----------



## Chuck

Custom chemical manufacturing plant, toll blending, bagging, drumming, 
drys and liquids of all types in drums, totes, tank trucks. Commodity and specialty chemical sales and service.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Chief motivator and babysitter..


----------



## Bigj

Process Tech Make sulfuric acids


----------



## Mrtoler

rubberducky said:


> My father in law was with ILA 1351 for years before he passed!! Worked down at Barbra's Cut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
> Rrrrrrrwed


My dad is best friends with the president of ILA local 28..


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Estimator/Scheduler for an industrial construction company. 

sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## Bamaboy14

Border Patrol Agent


----------



## tropicalsun

Pastor, FBC Seabrook


----------



## bentup

Home Wrecker & 2 cool hell raiser!!!


----------



## scwine

Drilling fluid additive sales.


----------



## Dae1201

Territory sales manager for Pennington Seed. Sell mainly erosion control and sports field products.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

REIC owner and part time Dallas Cowboys critic and Houston Texans booster!


----------



## glenbo

Occupation? That sounds like that thing called "work" that I've heard of. Never tried it, don't want to at my age.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Mattress Store owner.

Glad someone else built my business. I would like to meet them.


----------



## andrax

Electrician


----------



## Boatflounder

big ship driver, senior dpo on a crane ship.


----------



## quackersmacker

Air ambulance pilot


----------



## 300 win mag

chemical plant operator in big ol sweeny tx.and what ever my wife needs done around the house.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Chief Electron Relocator


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Oilfield Lease Operator
Fisherman

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jmbrittain

Frac operator.


----------



## beachbumm

Im a petroleum additives tech for Camin cargo control


----------



## TexasDirectionalDriller

Directional Driller in the oilfield


----------



## JFolm

Pipe Fitter/Fabricator/Fighter


----------



## Blue Goose II

Eddy Current inspection Manager


----------



## stargazer

Engineer, NASA Retired, second career in Offshore Engineering.


----------



## SaltlifeSondex

Marketing department for the Houston Texans.


----------



## chazbo

Project Manager for a commercial construction company.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I sell croaker at a Baitstand in Port Mansfield.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Sales at Gulf coast auto park in Angleton.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Fish_On! said:


> Shark diver at the Aquarium.
> 
> View attachment 642600


can you get me in Aquarium for a dive?

I am not sure what mine occupation is. All I know is that I sit in front of this computer for 12 hours a day. And then people come by my desk and ask me stupid questions.


----------



## MarkU

Owner of Electrical Sign business. We fabricate, install and service every type of signs imaginable. Only downfall is my wife works with me...So she's really in charge. I just handle everything, except the checkbook.


----------



## fireman86

Firefighter for Lake Conroe FIre Dept.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sales of electrical wire and cable for the oil and gas industry


----------



## txjustin

I work a desk job for an O&G service company


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sales of electrical wire and cable for the oil and gas industry


----------



## WestEnd1

Real estate appraiser here on the island and also a longshoreman here on the island as well, ILA local 20.


----------



## PHINS

Account Manager for Corning Life Sciences.


----------



## redspeck

TV remote Tester


----------



## surf_ox

Manger of fleet of trucks owned by a midstream company hauling purity products in mc331 trailers covering OK, TX, LA, MS, AL and FL. 

Translation: dangerous stuff in tanker trucks all over the whole gulf coast.


----------



## goosegeisen

API inspector at OxyVinyls in La Porte


----------



## chrigging

Rigging estimator


----------



## K Man

Self employed insurance broker.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Operater I make dsa that they use on drilling rigs.


----------



## Really

Director of MFG Support


----------



## Hooked Up

Full time stay at home Dad (Mr. Mom). Retired Texas peace Officer. Backgrounds in Industrial E&I, Safety, Heavy Manufacturing, and Heavy Equipment. Looking to return to the field before this Mr Mom stuff ends up killing me!


----------



## ComeFrom?

Nuclear Quality Assurance Engineer.


----------



## Big Sherm

Certified welding inspector. Pipelines, tanks, etc... welder when not on lines. Best move I ever made, goin from fulk-time welder to inspector.


----------



## Corky

Finance Manager for international O&G company...


----------



## oeramirez

Geophysicist for O&G Service Co


----------



## txjustin

TripleGrip said:


> retired 14 years from offshore pipe work and home foundation repair.


You retired when you were 48? Nice!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Managing Director of small commercial landscaping company.


----------



## stargazer

Wow, just read the whole thread, very interesting to see what everyone does. Great thread idea


----------



## GunDog

Environmental scientist - draft NEPA, manage HTRW projects, and finder of regulatory loop holes (I am a consultant after all).


----------



## agonzales1981

2cool plumber


----------



## Bearkat73

Controller for a large ranch and agribusiness company.


----------



## horned frog

Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist


----------



## baytownboy

Retired after 33 years with Gulf/Chevron, Cedar Bayou Plant, Baytown. 
The best was with Gulf Oil Chemical Co. until 1985 when Chevron took over.


----------



## bdub25

Shop manager for an industrial services company.


----------



## GT11

CEO for a Private Equity Company


----------



## baytownboy

michaelbaranowski said:


> can you get me in Aquarium for a dive?
> 
> I am not sure what mine occupation is. All I know is that I sit in front of this computer for 12 hours a day. And then people come by my desk and ask me stupid questions.


Then you really know what GIGO means, right?


----------



## dlg

Valve salesman for O & G


----------



## sp4anahuac

*Sparky*

Power plant Electrician from the ole HL&P days


----------



## lilsamo

Topside Business Development Manager for Vector Technology here in Houston. We make topside and subsea high pressure connectors for platforms all over the world


----------



## lilsamo

Topside Business Development Manager for Vector Technology here is Houston. We make topside and subsea high pressure connectors for platforms and FPSO's all over the world


----------



## McDaniel8402

Not sure if anyone can see this, considering my account has been screwed up for a while now. Anyhow...

Electrical engineer for an EPC firm. We do engineering/procurement/construction on medium/high voltage power lines, substations, etc. I specifically do system studies (computer simulations on power systems).


----------



## RACER

Owner of a gun store and hot shot trucking company


----------



## mike

Run a Fab Shop


----------



## iwant2fish

IT for a major retail chain, open to new challenges


----------



## txgoddess

Financial Controller for an international oil & gas valve manufacturer.

On occasion, I officiate weddings.


----------



## troutslayer

One lucky bastard.........


Im alive....have a great wife.....a smart kid....live in a nice house.....drive a nice truck....momma has a nice car.....

and what I do for a living is .............

work with some of the best in the business when it comes to Heavy lift and transport polutions.........all union employees......all 100% compliant when it comes to my field which is EHS.......

the last part was a little exagerated......

Im a Safetyman.....


----------



## g2outfitter

Spherical Projectile Engineer (AKA work at a batting cage) 

No not really im a Police Man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RLwhaler

Small business owner.....(Healthcare) What's left of it.

Senior GP

IPA 
ASC
LTAC


----------



## CaptJack

retired bum 

commercial, industrial, wedding, portrait photographer
graphic artist
geological draftsman - exploration in the 70s
USCG captain
NAUI, PADI SCUBA instructor
Infantry sergeant - A3/21, 196thLIB, 23rdID "Americal" Vietnam


----------



## Waterdawg19

Business Analyst / Finance for an industrial services company in Deer Park. Business is good.


----------



## G-Money

Project Manager/Estimater for a Commercial/Industrial General Contractor.


----------



## Wade Fisher

Technical trainer. Manufacturing


----------



## YakMan

Certified Victor repair and sales. Rebuilding cutting torches,machine torches,regulators and flowmeters. Also sell o2 regulators (and bottles w/cga 540 valves when I have them) for bait tanks. Been in business 11 years.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

Account manager (Sales Slut) for a Valve Repair / Service company.

Shudda...............


----------



## txmeatsoaker

Land surveyor and also have a landscape and irrigation company..


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle

Local government employee...but don't hate me for it!


----------



## Hookless

Wow, the whole spectrum of jobs here. Could make and sustain a city with all this talent.

I grew up wanting to be a street car conductor, double naught spy and brain surgeon.

Ended up being a structural engineer.


----------



## teamgafftop1

Federal Government sales and business management consultant. I specialize in leveraging small / minority / SDV / HUBZone programs.


----------



## sotxks

I'm the man behind the cash register...

Oil & Gas Measurement Tech


----------



## Steve H

Sr Buyer , E & C company.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Own a software development company. If you can imagine it we can program it.


----------



## Loyd

Oil and Gas Equipment Sales. Sell Equipment and Installation to the midstreams mainly.


----------



## TripleGrip

txjustin said:


> You retired when you were 48? Nice!


 I worked 14 years offshore and 10 years foundation repair.the last day that I worked for anyone other then my wife was 1-9-99.I was born 10-11-50.


----------



## CentexPW

Small Business Owner. Trying to build my own Dynasty. www.centexpressurewashing.com Check us out to see what we do, we made a video. I started a Pressure Washing Vent Hood Cleaning Business in 1987 after being layed off from a Commercial Contracting Co. I saw the writing on the wall as it was going down. So I made plans to move on and got layed off at about the same time. I was keeping it on the down low so I know my boss didnt know about it. It was a good move on my part. In 2 yrs I was full time and havent looked back.

Also I own, maintain and rent properties in a college town. Providing a place to spend mom and dad's money. Some of you on 2Cool I have connected with as we have a vacation rental in Port Aransas, www.helenshideaway.com
I really love what I do and it is fulfilling. And I have made a great living and it lets me live a good life.


----------



## LosingNemo

Dredging/Marine Construction here. 14 years and still love it!


----------



## Y-Not

I was that idiot that thaught the people I was working for was getting rich. So I started my own buisiness in 1979 and I ain't rich yet...... Automotive electrical repair and starter and alternator rebuilder.


----------



## Shiner

Bank Security Director. I handle bank robberies and bank fraud.


----------



## Hullahopper

Residential real estate appraiser & consultant. I think I might be the only real estate appraiser here on this board. Primarily involved in corporate relocation and litigation/forensic consulting work.


----------



## finkikin

I sell fasteners.


----------



## heli.clay

Just read the whole thread. Definitely some things I'd like to try!

I fly helicopters
View attachment 642833


----------



## TAMUscott

Drafter/Project Manager for an general contractor


----------



## Devans87

I work for Chiquita Banana, responsible for bananas at 250 Target stores.


----------



## Buffett Fan

I've been in the commercial printing business dang near my whole life...got into the biz in '74.


----------



## DJ77360

fishin minnie said:


> I'm a registered nurse)


We need to go fishing sometime.....I would like to have a medical person on board at my age! LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Wife, Mother and Pipe drafter/designer


----------



## pg542

Shop Foreman at a Houston area industrial generator dealer. Job duties include but not limited to, keeping everyone pulling the rope the same direction, keeping their crayons sharp and listening to the latest reasons why they can't make it to work today. Also the never ending battle of keeping the sales staff at bay when they promise ridiculous delivery dates.


----------



## DJ77360

Snus said:


> We need to go fishing sometime.....I would like to have a medical person on board at my age! LOL


I'm a stay at home house attendant. I have to have the bed made and everything straightened up before 6:00PM (when the wife gets home) five days a week. I also take care of our dog, Zoe.
The pay is steady and the benefits are AWESOME as I have a beautiful wife!
Before an early retirement due to a medical condition (heart transplant) I was a Teamster Truck driver out of Local 288 in Houston. I drove for a private carrier that processed water treatment chemicals.


----------



## newtron

Regional Sales Manager for manufacturer of precast concrete drainage stuctures (Manholes and Inlets) - Mainly for TxDOT projects.

Some of our rejects and mistakes were sent offshore for fishing habitats


----------



## TEXASSMOKE

I manufacture BBQ Sauce and Rubs


----------



## marshmadness

API Inspector in the chemical plants and refineries. Basically a paper pusher


----------



## cloudfishing

Service Manager for a vertical turbine pump manufacturer, AFTON


----------



## NaClH2O

I'm an Industrial Hygienist.


----------



## Tickin

Race cars, play tennis, and fondle women... But I am my own boss and have nights and weekends off. 

Great quote from "Arthur"

Rebuild and restore antique clocks and timepieces, really!


----------



## vette74

I own a Civil/ Structural Engineering Firm I started it about 5 years ago. I just couldn't stand having a boss. So last year I had over 425 bosses. But actually it was the best thing I ever professionally done.


----------



## Mallardman02

Piping Designer for a Engineering Firm in Houston.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Senior Regulatory Specialist /Geo Tech support for Oil and Gas company


----------



## poppadawg

Internet pornography inspector. Its a 24/7 gig


----------



## whistlingdixie

General Sales Manager for Premier Yamaha in Beaumont, Tx


----------



## shotman

46 years, aircraft mechanic for the goverment. Now RETIRED. Looking to fish the next 46. HA HA


----------



## WillyStyle

Electrical Designer here....


----------



## FishyChef

Officially I am an Executive Chef.....unofficially...a motivator of the unmotivated, a counselor, a teacher, a fixer of all broken stuff, finder of lost things ect......


----------



## okmajek

Family owned paint and body shop
I do everything but paint..


----------



## Be Young

Retired mst. electrician, worked as maintenance manager for a large state agency.


----------



## RexP

bought and sold class 8 trucks and trailers for 32 years.
my wife says i am semi retired.


----------



## redash8

Shaman, attorney, semi-professional race car driver, chef, professional story-teller....list goes on....

That pays? Procurement Processor for major oil & refining company.


----------



## dparkerh

Property & Casualty Insurance broker and risk mgmt with a large privately held Texas firm.


----------



## AaronB

Ex Navy Submariner, now an I&E Technician for a pipeline company.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Fleet Equipment Administrator. 
Sales Support.
Buyer / Planner. 
Order to Install Specialist. 

It depends on the day and who I am speaking with. Basically, Sales Administration.


----------



## BrianJ28

I'm the Treasury Management Supervisor and ACH Coordinator for a community bank. PM with any questions and I'll be happy to answer them and/or provide cost comparisons, etc.


----------



## fy0834

Former: AGGIE, Rancher/Farmer, Oil & Gas Operator
currently living off the fat of the land.


----------



## yr_tiger

Electrical Engineer - Semiconductors.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Prison Warden


----------



## Mad Mike

Pimp


----------



## ddittman08

API inspector/operations manager for an NDT inspection company


----------



## Main Frame 8

Official "Peace Keeper" in the Sports Forum


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

proof reader for a skywriting company


----------



## c-man69

Rig parts sales and service rep


----------



## ramdorsky

Calhoun County Extension Agent...and no I'm not an aggie. Go Bearkats!


----------



## baytownboy

baytownboy said:


> Retired after 33 years with Gulf/Chevron, Cedar Bayou Plant, Baytown.
> The best was with Gulf Oil Chemical Co. until 1985 when Chevron took over.


Forgot, this is my signature on my personal emails:

*FROM:
CFO, DoLittle & Lovett*** 
**Chief Fishing Officer 
My Name Here <*****//////><*
*(*****Do little and love it!)*


----------



## Justin_Time

Litigation Technology Consultant


----------



## Cudkilla

I get to play with fast things. 

Own and operate a company that does design, manufacturing, distribution and retail for fast bits.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Cudkilla said:


> I get to play with fast things.
> 
> Own and operate a company that does design, manufacturing, distribution and retail for fast bits.


Ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!! I like that stuff!


----------



## I Fall In

If I told ya I'd have to kill ya. hwell:

My covert operation is done under the cover of darkness. :ac550: 
My customers Problems are gone when they wake up. :mpd:
A lot of things get "Covered Up" in my line of business. :dance:


----------



## Wizness

Vascular technologist


----------



## Tortuga

I Fall In said:


> If I told ya I'd have to kill ya. hwell:
> 
> My covert operation is done under the cover of darkness. :ac550:
> My customers Problems are gone when they wake up. :mpd:
> A lot of things get "Covered Up" in my line of business. :dance:


Are we to assume you are a grave digger ???.....


----------



## jewfish

*We have a winner*



Reel_Blessed II said:


> proof reader for a skywriting company


 this is by far the best and I've read them all
Are you hiring?


----------



## thebigredboat

Quit accounting job in 1999 to become full time Mr. Mom. Once all kids grew up, I could not convince myself to return to the workforce so I became a house husband. Now that I draw social security, I consider myself officially retired.


----------



## Mustad7731

I come when you call 911...Except if there's a Gun involved....
Uncontrolled Combustion, Blood and other things (gases, solids or liquids) are getting out of where they should be, If something heavy is holding you down, If YOU DON'T KNOW WHO ELSE TO CALL! Call the Firemen.


----------



## A Salt Weapon

I've installed flooring, mostly wood/laminates, for 30+ yrs. I am also an insurance adjuster, working local stuff and catastrophes.


----------



## Cudkilla

Or 'gainfully unemployed'



thebigredboat said:


> Quit accounting job in 1999 to become full time Mr. Mom. Once all kids grew up, I could not convince myself to return to the workforce so I became a house husband. Now that I draw social security, I consider myself officially retired.


----------



## fishinkid

Natural Gas engine and compressor mechanic


----------



## kanga69

Janitor.. I aint kiddin


----------



## Outrigger1146

Sales and applications for the water well / oilfield industries. I'd rather be drinking beer and fishing!


----------



## tunchistheman

Blue collared poor boy.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Service department operations manager for a sizeable A/C company.
Currently oversee and advise 16 technicians, 2 service managers, and 3 sub-contractors.


----------



## Old Baitbucket

Corporate jet mechanic - Challenger 604 and Citation 3


----------



## RedHooker

facility maintenance director


----------



## AcFixer

Owner of Cy-Fair Mechanical, LLC. 

Done just about everything in the Air Conditioning business along the way.


----------



## CJ46

K -12 Educational Consultant


----------



## Zeitgeist

Financial Consultant at Sovereign Investment Group


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Pipe designer/3D modeling. 


Male stripper at night... Stip down to the undies every night @ 10pm and go to sleep.


----------



## reeltimer

Hottub timemachine technician

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Emergency RN


----------



## FATfisherman

Service Dept. paper pusher for an industrial air compressor company.


----------



## davis300

I.T. Support Manager for ARAMARK Corporation. (Jails/Prisons accross the country)


----------



## redhead fishin

mrau said:


> Never, ever, admit you're an Airbus driver. Because the Airbus actually drives you.
> 
> If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going. I drive the Boeing.


**** skippy, long live the Guppy!!!!


----------



## slinginplastic

Procurement Specialist-Oilfield


----------



## jbart

Train Soldiers to do their job in Occupational/Environmental Health and Safety, Industrial Hygiene, Entomology, Water Quality Analysis, Food Service Sanitation and Public Health


----------



## cklimpt

Inside sales for an intermediate bulk container manufacturer. We also provide ISO tanks and remote tank monitoring for the O&G market.


----------



## t_willy

Outside sales in and around the Houston area for a rental equipment company.


----------



## Dan Man

Wildlife Population Control Specialist.


----------



## Squid94

Water Transfer Mgr in Eagleford. Kmon!


----------



## RedXCross

I make people feel better


----------



## md77541

*Obama stimulus recipient*


----------



## dwycoff

Global Systems Engineer - Architect and Designer of networks for fortune 100 companies


----------



## killandgrill

HS Assistant Principal - the enforcer and the dress code guru


----------



## reeltimer

md77541 said:


> *Obama stimulus recipient*


Nice first post..lmao

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## FISHYP

Chemical plant operator mont Belvieu texas


----------



## ajwoodsman

Chem plant operator. aka greese plant hand


----------



## StoryTeller

I shoot chickens out of cannons at airplanes...na I'm a project manager/quotation specialist for NOV/Wilson.


----------



## majekfishing

Special Investigator for Child Protective Servuces. Primarily work child death cases and attend the child autopsies. Someone has to do it.


----------



## Bearkat73

majekfishing said:


> Special Investigator for Child Protective Servuces. Primarily work child death cases and attend the child autopsies. Someone has to do it.


Props to you. My cousins husband is a DA that prosecutes cases like that and some of the story are sickening.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Glad I'm RETIRED. WORK is a FOUR letter word. I figure working 50+ years of my life was enough.


----------



## 24Buds

it would scare you too much if I told ya.


----------



## Texasgirl44

Part-time Administrative Assistant for a pipeline anchoring company and a full-time Mom.


----------



## ol' salt

Professional home inspector


----------



## allent2002

I tell people that I don't know - I am a piano player in a whore house.. 
My friends know I sell Valves for lethal service into hazardous applications for Chemical plants and Petrochem plants. Doing what I can do to keep all those 2Coolers breathing safely!!


----------



## H and P ranch

*Gulf Coast MRI*

I am the Principal Owner and General Partner of Gulf Coast MRI & Diagnostics. We are a full modality Out Patient Imaging company located in Houston. 
gulfcoastmri.com


----------



## sea sick

^^^^^ What he meant to say is we are a out patient clinic located in Clear Lake and Pasadena. Gulf Coast MRI & Diagnostics.

We do MRI, CT, ultrasound, x-rays, Nuclear Medicine, pain management and other procedures. 

So if you or anyone you know needs any help or procedures, let us know. 

:biggrin:


----------



## FishinCowboy

Natural Gas Treating Consultant
I prostitute my genius for cash 
(going broke)


----------



## Tator Salad

My description of my job has been Building Engineer. A promotion and new owner moved me to Chief Engineer .It has been a while since I got my diploma from a/c school 1991 but it has served me well.I just need to get my maintenance electrician license.I have been in this field since 94,been laid off once and called back 4 months later.


----------



## Rodmaster66

Control Room Coach overseas (oil and gas platforms)


----------



## Metal Artist

i'm a metal sculptor. flowering plants, caterpillars, wasp, dragonflies, butterflies. fish, frogs, crawfish, turtle. 3d and wallhangings...search my fb page for mike williams metal art


----------



## d50h

natural gas accountant (settlement/volume balance) for international bank commodities trading firm


----------



## chuckb

Electrical Engineer


----------



## longhorn1975

Architect and custom home builder


----------



## leadhead10

2nd Mate Unlimited


----------



## mrau

Metal Artist said:


> i'm a metal sculptor. flowering plants, caterpillars, wasp, dragonflies, butterflies. fish, frogs, crawfish, turtle. 3d and wallhangings...search my fb page for mike williams metal art


Do you have a website outside of FB Mike?


----------



## gatortrout

I am a service adviser for a full service carwash 25+ years


----------



## Capt.Chris

Boat Captain


----------



## EndTuition

Scrum Master


----------



## willt

Horizontal directional drill surveyor /steering hand for pipeline construction. Also own a small concrete company on the side.


----------



## BadaBing

I.T Support for a bank on the island.


----------



## B4theStorm

Pipe Designer


----------



## Spooley

Retired now, back in the day I was an International Contracts Advisor for the oil/gas industries.


----------



## PHINS

Account Manager for Corning Life Sciences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ydnark

Currently unencumbered by the challenges associated with full time employment.

Manufacturing Operations Management when employed.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Erotic Oriental Art Dealer


----------



## makoclay

Inventor


----------



## steverino

*It'a Dirty Job But Somebody Has to Do It!*

By degree I'm a Civil Engineer and also a Professional Engineer. According to my children when they were young, I'm a sewer engineer. I maintain the gravity and pressure sanitary sewers (about 7,000 miles), sewage pumping/lift stations (about 387) and wastewater treatment plants (about 40) for the City of Houston. Once you flush it, I take it from there!!!


----------



## pipeliner345

Working long days and nights to keep the feedstock rolling to power those aqua sleds!

Screen name says it all.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## glampers

Stay at home Dad for a little over 11 years now. Before kids I was a network admin.


----------



## jesco

Used to be in sales, industrial safety equipment, fire fighting and PPR mainly. Now, I am a school teacher; science.


----------



## Bubba Likes It

Remodeling
New Homes
Secratary 
Job coordinator 
Bill collector
Rancher
And full time Dad to my Lovley wife and kids
Life is Great. !!!!!!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Accountant. If I weren't so dang old, I'd get a degree in something else.


----------



## justgettingstarted

Operations manager for a subcontractor in the oil and gas industry. PM me if you need some quality personnel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

project manger/job superintendent heavy civil


----------



## Nwilkins

http://swingimprovement.com/index.htm

I am a 20 year member of the PGA of America, and a full time teacher/coach, been blessed to coach winners on the PGA tour, Web.com, Champions tour, and one that has won twice on the European Tour, I have kids from the age of 4 to an 86 year old lady that comes out for help with their golf games.

I Fish when I'm not watching golf balls fly

And, I love my XLR8


----------



## Goldfishboy

*Hello everyone.*

Part time surf fisherman. Part time Physical therapist in Houston. Are there any other physical therapists out there? On a side note hi Dinodude! You make me happy.


----------



## fmlyfisher

Account Manager and field coordinator for Pason Systems. We do drilling data acquisition and provide real time monitoring for drilling operations


----------



## Muleman

Lawn and Landscape business owner, CEO,CFO,COO, and gopher to any other thing that comes up!!!!!! But I work Tuesday thru Thursday deciding where to go Friday thru Monday because of all my hard working !!!!!!!


----------



## 4X4GUY

Accounting/Finance Exec in corporate America


----------



## gatortrout

I am the sales manager for Aqua Carwash in The Woodlands. I've been there 11 years and have been a service advisor in full service carwashes all of my adult life...oh wow I already posted on this thread LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60

I can't say what I do.


----------



## txjustin

Gotta update my job info. I still work for a very large O&G company, but now work in our drilling tools product line.


----------



## fire1266

Engineer with Shreveport Fire Department.


----------



## ThePartsMan

Large private internet based auto parts retailer, liquidator, and exporter.


----------



## Pivo and kolache

Tractor/heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## Pasadena1944

retired hit man for the mob....


----------



## cuzn dave

Outhouse carpenter and part time fishing lure maker.
Oh, and build some cabinets and furniture every now and then...


----------



## bigpun91

School teacher for the City of New York or.. 
Textile salesman..if you need textiles by George call Bud Fudlacker, I get you straight..or
or maybe I am a 911 operator and a police/fire dispatcher....I forget which


----------



## BlueWave86

Own two 20th century design stores in the Montrose area houston. Sell MOdern art and furniture..


----------



## koyhoward

Welder for a fabrication/structural steel company.


----------



## Rubberback

Farmer! I raise chickens for eggs & bob whites for hunting, eggs & meat. Plus veggies.


----------



## Blue.dog

Retired Global Improvement Leader
Chemical Engineer


----------



## huntnetime

Network Administrator at a children's hospital. Mess with switches, routers, firewalls, wireless, vpn, internet...all that fun stuff...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Technology sales.


----------



## cva34

Chemical Operations for 18y/ analyzer Tec 18y /retired almost 10y (and retired is best) loves the jobs Hated the BS


----------



## flashlight

26 years in Law Enforcement and part time rancher/farmer. Anybody need hay this year???


----------



## g2outfitter

Law Enforcement- Detective and Swat Operator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reelthreat

I am an environmental scientist for the largest Gas midstream company of its kind. I used to do remediation and wetlands permitting now I do Air permitting and compliance for our Eagle Ford operations.


----------



## tmyfml

Ex law enforcement officer, now high school teacher/coach


----------



## sea hunt 202

Remodeling


----------



## sweenyite

Astronaut




















Ok, Plant Operator


----------



## FishBurd27

P m for building houses for a production builder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

huntnetime said:


> Network Administrator at a children's hospital. Mess with switches, routers, firewalls, wireless, vpn, internet...all that fun stuff...


By chance do you have a good friend named Jason K. up here in Houston?


----------



## Seveler

Technology Sales

I represent a centralized storage manufacturer. 

Used to be an IT Director for about 10 tears before I moved to the manufacturer side. Not sure I would ever go back to the thankless job of IT.


----------



## Rubberback

flashlight said:


> 26 years in Law Enforcement and part time rancher/farmer. Anybody need hay this year???


It should be a good year. If the dang hogs quit tearing up the pastures.


----------



## Specsniper

IT/Systems Integration PM for same company the past 15 yrs. Itching for a change but will probably have to wait another 10 yrs until kids are through school.


----------



## Lebber32

Forgings and barstock 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

I sell manufacturing time.


John


----------



## pmgoffjr

Fuel management equipment. If you have your own fuel tanks, or fuel from trucks, you need me today...


----------



## Reel Cajun

Commercial Tire Sales, on road, off road, industrial, solid rubber forklift and loader tires, you name it, I sell it. I work for a division of Bridgestone North America.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Capital Projects Scheduler for a Houston refinery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJON

Lobbyist for Industrial contractors


----------



## 1-2-Fish

*I own a packaging company*

I sell boxes, tape, banding, stretch wrap & many other miscellaneous packaging supplies.

Please help me grow my business by letting me know if your company uses any of these types of products.

www.platinumpaper.com

Gary Messer
281-701-2597
[email protected]


----------



## fishingcacher

I am a part-time 2coolfishing forum contributor. I am retired engineer from a major oil company. I did computer simulation and optimization of refinery and chemical units.


----------



## going_deep

ROV pilot/tech


----------



## WESTTU

Manage/Staff ER departments throughout Texas, currently contracted with 30 hospitals in Texas.


----------



## peckerwood

Test Tech. for Peterbilt truck factory.Re-usable crash dummy.


----------



## Dukiball

Operator for LyondellBasell Houston Refining


----------



## T-Muney

Commodity Trader


----------



## willt

Survey / steer directional drills for pipeline construction. Also a small business owner.


----------



## poco jim

Vice President of paper clips, it's a grind.


----------



## TKoenig

Production manager and mud engineer for a small mom and pop drilling fluids company out of victoria.


----------



## My Little Big boat

I liquidate the government...
I sell government assets that are no longer needed on line.

Www.govliquidation.com


----------



## Ted Gentry

poco jim said:


> Vice President of paper clips, it's a grind.


Still waiting on that new PO# for your newest paper clips, don't want to leave you unorganized.


----------



## ComancheRemmers

Shophand for an O&G company, working my way through school.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Senior geological technician. Clear the seafloor of any shallow gad hazards or ship wrecks


----------



## RRfisher

bean counter


----------



## GWMERCER

Trainning to be a lineman..That was until a back injury ended that for good...


----------



## Propwash

Crane rentals...It's my job to make sure these girls have jobs!


----------



## RB II

Commercial and institutional construction manager/project manager/operations manager. I build buildings. Worked on both the Owner and contractors side for the better part of 40 years.


----------



## marshhunter

Currently Work in OS&D at a fabrication shop, we build Heaters, vessels, and Skids for the oil and gas industry


----------



## July Johnson

Brazos water auth....I walk around all day stomping the piizzz out of frogs to raise the water level.:spineyes:


----------



## aggieredfish

Company man. Supervise drilling and intervention operations from drillships and semis in the gulf.


----------



## Surfangler1450

Project Controls Analyst for an industrial contractor


I also provide equal opportunity housing to low income individuals 
(Property manager/owner of a handful of Section 8 Rental Properties)


----------



## redfish bayrat

*occupation*

retired Principal, teacher, coach


----------



## 3192

redfish bayrat said:


> retired Principal, teacher, coach


 retired Principal? retired Principal? retired Principal? retired Principal? retired Principal? retired Principal? retired Principal?

You did it???


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I sell mints for urinals! :biggrin:


----------



## sargentmajor

Retired Houston Fire Department since 1992.....rancher,team roper,player.


----------



## ol' salt

I'm a professional home inspector


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck's winter relief.


----------



## V-Bottom

A Govt. check collector........


----------



## woodruffjp

1 yr Metalshop teacher
14 yr Woodshop teacher
6 yr Assistant Principal
5 yr Project Mgr for GC
Now back to stretching wood in a high school woodshop!


----------



## bigfishtx

Lover, fighter, wild bull rider.


----------



## LandsEnd

Retired joist and deck salesman


----------



## pilotboat

Merchant Mariner


----------



## 98113

I make fishing tackle and I love it. :cheers:


----------

